# AEP pond ice



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll be back in school at marietta college in a few weeks and was wondering if anyone has been ice fishing AEP ponds. I ice fish all the time in NE ohio and do a lot of hunting on AEP land, I'm familiar with most ponds if a road name is given. any info is appreciated.....Thanks Kurt


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Pioneer eh? Me too, class of '07. Some AEP ponds can be slow to freeze thick. Last year when everyone had been fishing Buckeye and Indian for some time, I went to AEP and the pit I fished only had about 3.5'' black ice. My guess is because some of them are pretty sheltered from the cold wind. It's going to take a couple more cold weeks before I head down there to fish.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I have seen some ponds freeze about the same as Buckeye Lake (at the same time) and others that were barely skimmed over. I think springs, shade, wind, etc. make it impossible to predict ice conditions there. Even the same pond can vary greatly due largely to snow drifts. I am still tyring to learn how ice forms year to year on just a handfull of ponds to prevent a long drive for nothing--but it's tough to do.


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

thinking about heading there sunday any thougths on ice condition?


----------

